# What is your oldest, yet relied upon piece of equipment?



## Jags (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought this might be a fun thread to get started.  My question is: What is your oldest, yet relied upon piece of equipment?  By this I mean, that you USE it.  Not a wall hanger that still works.  Is it a shot gun that you hunt with?  Is it a 50 year old freezer?  How about a kraught cutter from the 1800's (yeah, I do use one every other year that was my great grand dads).  So what is it?  And yes, you can count yourself as a piece of equipment (I had to throw that in for BroB, cuz we all know that gasoline wasn't even invented back then. :lol: )

In the era of throw away, and new is always better (in many cases true).  I still get a kick out of seeing old stuff that is still doing the job.  Throw it out there.  I'll start.

I mow weekly with a 1939 Case VC that has a 60" Woods belly mower.  Actually makes for a pretty high production unit.  Yep, thats right, my goto mower is 70 years old.


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 21, 2009)

I still hunt with my fathers J.C. Higgins 16ga bolt action shot gun. Not sure how old it is, but I'll be damned if I can't consistantly hit a 6" target at 100yds with slugs shooting out of that smooth bore with only a front bead.


----------



## jdscj8 (Aug 21, 2009)

we have 2 seeders for planting hay grass and alfalfa with that get used every year for something, either fields or waterways, one is a 1912 horse drawn wooden box and wooden wheeled that we rigged up with ropes to make it go up and down so we could pull  it behind our farmall M and the other is a 1930, we have a team of horses on the farm so i hitch them up to plow our garden every year with a horse drawn plow and plant sweet corn with a horse drawn planter, our family puchased them new in 1861. by using them it reminds me how good i have it with the new equipment i use now and its just fun to keep a tradition going now days, my 13 year old son learned this year with me helping and loved it so its being passed to another generation.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2009)

jdscj8 said:
			
		

> we have 2 seeders for planting hay grass and alfalfa with that get used every year for something, either fields or waterways, one is a 1912 horse drawn wooden box and wooden wheeled that we rigged up with ropes to make it go up and down so we could pull  it behind our farmall M and the other is a 1930, we have a team of horses on the farm so i hitch them up to plow our garden every year with a horse drawn plow and plant sweet corn with a horse drawn planter, our family puchased them new in 1861. by using them it reminds me how good i have it with the new equipment i use now and its just fun to keep a tradition going now days, my 13 year old son learned this year with me helping and loved it so its being passed to another generation.



Hell ya.  Now thats what I'm talking about.  I now own the homestead that my great grand father built.  Lots of old family stuff (including horse stuff).  I think that is why I take a liking to old stuff that is still in use.


----------



## jdscj8 (Aug 21, 2009)

thats cool.  our farm was homesteaded in 1846 and has always been handed down to the oldest son, my good for nothin brother is still mad, he wanted to start learnin at 28 yrs old what i had started doin at 5 years old. i had to work he got to play. anyway have fun with the place.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 21, 2009)

My dead grandfather's craftsman jigsaw. Just used it last night to cut a new bathroom vent into my roof. It is so old that it has a variable speed drive that you don't need to hold your thumb on, it just runs while unattended.

For old guns I have a decades old Ruger 10/22 semi automatic 22 rifle that I bought from a pawn shop with my first paycheck at 16YO and that thing is a tack driver that works exceptionally well due to good design to shoot thousands of rounds per year.

All of these things work to this day because of good design. Not because of lack of use or exceptionally good maintenance.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2009)

LADYGO DIVA said:
			
		

> brain!



The requirements were that it is STILL in use. :cheese: 

{Just pulling your chain Pook - all in good fun}


----------



## TreePapa (Aug 21, 2009)

My late BIL's late 1960's / early 1970's (I think) Milwaukee Sawzall. 4 amp, all metal body. Slow but unstoppable. It appears that he had it rebuilt but got a newer, larger sawzall in the meantime, so this one sat in storage and was (I think) never used after being rebuilt until I cleaned out BIL's storage unit after he passed away 3 years ago. Also my BIL's 3 # craftsman ax. Don't know how old this one is, but with a new handle, it's a champ.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Aug 21, 2009)

I still use my 1947 AC "G" model every year:


----------



## gzecc (Aug 21, 2009)

Hibeam, are you serious, a decade, I have socks older than that!


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2009)

Stephen in SoKY said:
			
		

> I still use my 1947 AC "G" model every year:



Those old "G" models were cool beasts - screwy- but cool.  I have seen a modified one using a Wisconsin V4 for a power plant.  If I am not mistaken, wasn't the original power plant something like 14hp?


----------



## quads (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, it's hard to choose just one thing!  So many generations of us have lived around here that everything I use is old now, including me.  My Dad passed away 25 years ago and Mom has been gone only a few years.  We just got done cleaning their house out and I found a lot of really old things that I plan to put to use as needed.

Anyway, my stove is 40 years old, the 6# maul that I split wood with for that stove is 30 years old, and the handle on that maul is 25 years old.  I guess out of all the old things I use, those are probably used the most often and for most of the year.  Oh, and my wife, who is older than the stove. :cheese:


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, until I get a spider bite...


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Well, until I get a spider bite...



BAAAAAhhhahaaha!  Ya never know....maybe it will just swell up and........never mind.


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 21, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Well, until I get a spider bite...


LOL

Mine's not so reliable.  Often it does the thinking for me and gets me in trouble.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Aug 21, 2009)

Re the G, actually I think 14 is a little generous, more like 11 IIRC. My Dad bought it new for plowing tobacco. When he was alive it was an annual thing for me to whine about him not getting optional hydraulics, he said that hydraulics cost an extra $6.50 when he bought it. Then he always elaborated that after looking at a mules azz for a few years, those levers to raise the cultivators practically raised themselves, therefore he kept his $6.50. All in one's perspective, isn't it? 

I've got the hilling disks on covering this years tater crop here:






But cultivating 1 row at a time is where the little G excels. You don't have to look around anything, just look straight down between your legs:


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Aug 21, 2009)

On a Hearth related note, up until a couple of years ago I still used this beast most every year:






Yes, it was an "S":


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 21, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Hibeam, are you serious, a decade, I have socks older than that!



You missed the "s" it is decades old. I wan't certain but I checked the serial number and I believe it was made in the 60s. I didn't know they even made the 10/22 that long ago. Ugh, now I have to research. 

Safe to say that the real good old items in this thread were not originally purchased by the poster. 

I have a WW2 military issue compass that my grandfather used in the war. He was a high ranking officer so it is more of an heirloom.


----------



## maplewood (Aug 21, 2009)

My oldest piece of equipment is ... my 72 year old dad.  He was out with me last night thinning some undergrowth.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 21, 2009)

First thing that comes to mind is my 1970 F350. It's seven months and a few days older than me. I hope it still counts if I've only owned it since Feb. '06




It does most of my wood hauling as well as lumber, dirt, stone, etc. I usually drive it at least once a week. I was hoping to restore it for both of our 40th birthdays next year, but I don't have the funds this year. Maybe for the 50th. I do know the son of the original owner. His shop is 1/2 mile down the street. I've also got a bunch of hand tools that were my grandfather's.
Who was it that answered "my wife"? That takes some you know what's! 
Some day I hope to find a nice Gravely walk behind from the 60's with a mower, plow, and snowblower.


----------



## Gooserider (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I inherited, and occasionally use the Singer sewing machine that I inherited from my mother - purchased to celebrate my imminent arrival on the scene....

My Ariens snowblower is uncertain vintage, but circa 1977-78 judging by the engine numbers (the chassis numbers are not readable)

I have a large number of hand and tools from my father, both hand and power - vintage unknown, but I believe some came from HIS parents...

My Guzzi's are both mid 1980's models

I have a Kemp chipper / shredder - don't know the year, but Kemp went under in the 70's...

It isn't as ancient, other than by "digital year" standards, but the computer I'm posting this on is a 32-bit Athlon...

Gooserider


----------



## quads (Aug 22, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Who was it that answered "my wife"? That takes some you know what's!


SSSHHHHHHHH!  Not so loud.  She's watching Wheel right by me.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 22, 2009)

I've got a double bit Collins Ax of indeterminate age.


----------



## Wood Pirate (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a Remington Model 600 in 308 cal that was passed down to me by my great grandfather.  I dont use it for every hunt but when I climb the mountains I do because of its small size and high power.  

I think it was made in the 60's but only for a few years.  Very accurate for the first 2-3 shots but after that the barrel gets hot and the bullets start flying all over the place.  

Kicks like a mule and the only two scope scars on my forehead are from it.  If I shoot it while its just getting dark or light out you can see a flash of flames coming out the end of the barrel.


----------



## Dune (Aug 23, 2009)

My anvil is most likely over a hundred years old. I use it often.


----------



## WES999 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have this old snow blower, it's a Hann snow giant, paid $25 on EBay, a few years ago, I use it every winter.
It's made of heavy duty metal, hardly any plastic on this one. I believe they were made in the 70's, I guess that would make it around 40 years old.


----------



## Hakusan (Aug 23, 2009)

I use 100 year old wooden moulding planes. I have started using them after inheriting one from a family member. Not as old, but still used, is a Stanley smoothing plane and level from the 40s or 50s.

I have a nice lens from the 40s that is on my view camera--I do have a pack of photographic paper with an expiration date of 1918, but I will not be relying on that. I also use a nice optical rangefinder from about the 40s as well.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 23, 2009)

Not that old, but late 80's JD 420 GT that I cut grass and maintain property, remove snow, and haul firewood with.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Aug 24, 2009)

The oldest thing that I use on occasion is an old Finnish rebarreled Moisin-Nagant. The barrel is dated 1940 but it has a hex receiver with the Tsar's eagles on it so it was made prior to the Bolshevik revolution in 1917. It is mostly a wall hanger but I still shoot it every few years.
I think the oldest thing that I use often is my single bit axe. After my grandfather passed away in '92, I found it in his shop. At that time it was just a rust pitted ax head with no handle. I cleaned it up, put a yellow fiberglass handle on it, painted the head red and filed a nice sharp edge on it. I have no idea how old it is and have yet to find any axe new or old that I liked any better.


----------



## pybyr (Aug 24, 2009)

Winchester 1897 12 Gauge pump shotgun, made (going by the serial number) in 1941.  I bought it for $90 years back with almost all of the finish worn off of both metal and wood.  I cleaned and refinished it- enough that it looks agreeable- but not so fancy you have to ever think about using it.


----------



## gerry100 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a  6 ft long -.1in dia tempered steel bar with a point at one end that my father gave me.

A great lever , it has gotten me out of jams when felling trees in the woods. 

With the tapered end it can punch through or destroy about anything. I've use it to dig up and bust rocks, move frames into position for nailing, lift my tractor etc.

Requires no maintnenance.

Only problem is remembering where I left it on the property.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 25, 2009)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> I have a  6 ft long -.1in dia tempered steel bar with a point at one end that my father gave me.
> 
> A great lever , it has gotten me out of jams when felling trees in the woods.
> 
> ...



I have something similar. It is about 5 feet long. One end is square with a wedge shaped point and the other end is round, tapered from just over an inch down to about 5/8". I found it about 20 years ago when moving junk cars for somebody. Big bars like these are very handy. I used mine to lever my stuck truck off of ice. Pounded into the ground, it make a pretty good anchor for a come-along. I have no idea how old mine is, but it was kinda old a rusty looking when I took possession of it 20 years ago.


----------



## PunKid8888 (Aug 25, 2009)

Being a bit younger and not getting much past down to me, I always try to buy older equipment.  My 1982 snapper 28inch cut rider was not doing it for me so Instead of going newer, I went older











1971 cub cadet 107 (38years old, thats 11 more then me) Hydrostatic, with a 42in cut 3 blade. 

I got it mid summer and after some work have been using it every week to cut the grass.  does a far superior job and it makes mowing a lot more fun.

I also have a snowblower attachment that needs some metal work done to repair the rust, hopefully I will have it fixed by the winter.

I do have a maul of unknown age, guesing 80s vintage, it was my fathers and I use it to split almost all my wood, although I have gone through a few handels.


----------



## Jags (Aug 25, 2009)

Aaaahhh....the old Cub Cadet with a Kohler engine.  Ya couldn't hardly kill those old beasts.  That would be my second goto only after the Allis/Simplicity hydros.


----------



## brokeburner (Aug 26, 2009)

The stove i use has got to be ancient it says better n bens across the top keeps me and the family warm every winter.
Eats wood like a sawmill


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice Cub!  Is that a Tecate I spy in the background? Those were sweet quads. I miss the ol' two strokes.


----------



## kenskip1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Simply, My Remington 870 in 20 gauge. Gun is as reliable as death and taxes.


----------



## PunKid8888 (Aug 28, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Nice Cub!  Is that a Tecate I spy in the background? Those were sweet quads. I miss the ol' two strokes.



Keen eye, 1988 KFX250 quad. I had it for the last 5 years.  I used it a lot the first few years, but the last few I found myself just pushing it around the shop trying to get it out of the way.  I just sold it a few weeks back.  It was a lot of fun, but now I am more interested in the Cub cadet. goes to show how your tastes change with age


----------



## wendell (Aug 29, 2009)

Here I kept looking for a 6 pack of beer.  :lol:


----------



## JustWood (Aug 29, 2009)

Prolly the hoist on my truck.It's 80 vintage and has prolly lifted a quadbatrillion tons in it's life. Been on 3 trucks before mine. I've rebuilt cyclinders a couple of times and replaced one. A few dozen new hoses and thats about it. It has served me and several others well.


----------



## madrone (Aug 29, 2009)

VERY cool thread. Thanks!

I've got a whoknowshowold screw lathe, guessing close to 90, but I haven't set it up since I moved 4 years ago. Used it occasionally before that.  Came with a nifty sheet metal punch of similar vintage, which I do use regularly. Sometimes I play my 1957 Wurlitzer 120 electric piano. Still has all the original parts in the amp and fires up like new.


----------



## wally (Aug 29, 2009)

oldest thing i use is my house, to live in it.  circa 1850 new englander.


i also have a coffee grinder that i use every day, circa 1850.

for motorized/engined/etc, i have a jd 350b dozer - 1972, a 5hp toro snowblower - 1974, a 6hp troy-bilt rototiller - 1971, a dodge 1.5 ton dump truck - 1948.

i have a biltmore stick for cruising timber made by my grandfather in the 1940s that i use occasionally.


----------



## crazy_dan (Aug 30, 2009)

I have 2 old D-8 Disston saws from the 1800's 1 ripping and 1 cross cut, they have been handed down I use them every now and then when I just need to make  couple cuts and do not want to run cords.
they cut great and I did learn to set and file them.


----------



## dirttracker (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a '53 Farmall Super M with an old home built 3 point hitch that is regularly used for moving round bales, running the wood chipper, and other tasks that require some muscle. It's dirt simple, always starts (even down to -20 F) on the first try and has never failed me when I needed it. I bought it from my wife's uncle, who inhereted it from his father, who bought it used when it was only a few years old.

I have a '52 Ford 8N that I use to haul the wood splitter and plow the drive in the winter. It has an old wagner step through loader that I use with a converted plow blade for snow. Otherwise, i use it to move gravel around or get a scrap car on to the trailer every now and then. It's more convenient to use in the woods than the Farmall.  It's a gutless wonder (especially when compared to the Farmall), but it gets the job done as long as my expectations don't exceed it's power rating.


----------



## quads (Sep 4, 2009)

dirttracker said:
			
		

> I have a '53 Farmall Super M with an old home built 3 point hitch that is regularly used for moving round bales, running the wood chipper, and other tasks that require some muscle. It's dirt simple, always starts (even down to -20 F) on the first try and has never failed me when I needed it. I bought it from my wife's uncle, who inhereted it from his father, who bought it used when it was only a few years old.
> 
> I have a '52 Ford 8N that I use to haul the wood splitter and plow the drive in the winter. It has an old wagner step through loader that I use with a converted plow blade for snow. Otherwise, i use it to move gravel around or get a scrap car on to the trailer every now and then. It's more convenient to use in the woods than the Farmall.  It's a gutless wonder (especially when compared to the Farmall), but it gets the job done as long as my expectations don't exceed it's power rating.


It's hard to beat a Farmall M!  Up until a couple years ago we were still using one as our everyday tractor on the farm.


----------



## Jags (Sep 4, 2009)

dirttracker said:
			
		

> It's a gutless wonder.....



Yeah, they were usually pretty dependable, but power was one of their weak points.  I have a mid 50's Case VAI (industrial 4 wheel).  Its about the same size of tractor but it will pull twice what my brothers ford will.  It doesn't get used much any more, but it does have a handy little grader blade underneath it (home built).


----------



## dirttracker (Sep 7, 2009)

It's been improved to just gutless since I overhauled the engine, it was super extra gutless when I bought it. The P.O.s had a wrist pin clip come out on #1. Their soultion was to pull the piston, slap in a new clip, and stuff the piston back into the block. There was a mark ~.060 inch deep in the cylinder wall from the wrist pin, it was a great 3&1;/2 cylinder mosquito fogger.

For being gutless, I'm still surprised how much I use it. It's small enough to get around in the woods wihtout too much trouble and tote the log splitter and small trailer around. I've thought I sould get a newer small tractor to replace it, but can't justify parting with it after all I have put into it. I can still do close to the same amount of work as my frinds with their small 4WD tractors, it just takes a little more operator finesse to work within it's limitations.


----------



## pybyr (Sep 7, 2009)

The 9N/2N/8N Fords had two outstanding characteristics -- the Ferguson system 3 point hitch [which, as we all know has become the modern norm] (if I'm recalling correctly, they were the first to feature it and were exclusive for some years) and they were affordable/ simple to run/maintain/ repair.  Other than that, not much stands out as great or even average, but overall, it still adds up to a great design.

The extent to which many of the machines of that era will continue to soldier on even if worn, abused, or neglected is absolutely remarkable-- I have a 1957 JD 520 that came to me running well- but even though the tach/hour meter cable was snapped, clearly had a lot of hours on it.  Eventually, I worked with a nearby engine guru who knew the idiosyncrasies of the JD 2cyls to take it all apart for an engine rebuild.  At first, the engine guy looked at the innards like the main bearings and said "this does not look like it needs much" (the original owner/owners had clearly been good about changing oil) but when the clearances were measured with plastigauge, they were so huge-- almost more than he'd seen-- that he said it was a wonder that it hadn't torn itself up.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's my good old bar.


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 7, 2009)

PunKid8888 said:
			
		

> Skier76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I'm late with this! 

I hear ya though. I have a Yamaha Wolverine that I use up in VT. There's no riding in CT...and trailering up to Mass was getting to be a bit of a drag. It's a different world in VT. People actually wave when you drive down the dirt road...


----------



## JustWood (Sep 8, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Here's my good old bar.



YOU STOLE MY PHAQIN" BAR!! :bug: 
Were you anywhere near Mt.Union ,PA on Aug. 22?????


----------



## Jags (Sep 8, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Here's my good old bar.



Hey I got a bar just like that.  It leans in the corner of the shop right now.

Yeah, I found it in PA a while ago.  I'll bet who ever lost that is mad.


----------



## pl@yer (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool thread! The oldest thing that I still use is my old (1940'ish ?) Atlas/Craftsman Mk.1 6-inch metal Lathe.


----------



## moosetrek (Sep 25, 2009)

1981 Toyota 4WD pickup, no air, no PW, and no power steering.  Uses gas and oil in almost equal amounts, needs a carb, exhaust, and who knows what - but I drive it 40 miles every day, and take it across the state for work (600+ miles round trip) at least once a month.  Gets me a lot of places I really shouldn't be.  Also getting a 194? Minneapolis Moline UTS that will be used to cut and bale hay next year.


----------



## deerefanatic (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh boy.... Well, first is our house..... It dates to the 20's or so........ Then comes the 1850 Diesel Oliver (our big farm tractor at 100hp), figure that was made in the late 60's early 70's.... Then the Ford 4000 with loader, about a 76....... The JD 90 Skid steer falls about the same age........ Two JD snowmobiles, 77 & 78 (77 needs a track and engine rebuild....).... My 84 Mercedes-Benz 300SD Diesel car that I drive all summer.... (stored in Winter.... It's a Tennessee car and I'm keeping her clean....)

Oh, and I'm rebuilding/modernizing a 1947 Chevrolet 1.5 ton truck........ That's my long term project to work on this winter in my wood-heated shop. :D

Can you tell I like old stuff?


----------



## moosetrek (Sep 26, 2009)

Deere-  1850?  That's a new tractor!  We've been shopping for a reasonable tractor, and I can't believe how much they go for, I just missed out on an Int'l 1066 that went dirt cheap at auction last month but that Moline should work fine for now; good luck with all your projects, sounds familiar...


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine has to be a 1972 International Cub Lo-Boy. Bought it to mow my 3.5 Acres. Build snow plow for it, pulled stumps, bushes, the kids, idiots who go in my ditch in the winter.  Love that old tractor.  The woods deck discharges out the sides and back so no wind rows. You can cut a hay field and it just disperses the grass nice and smooth.  The neighbor with the brand new 3500 Cub Cadet get so pissed about that cause his it a wind row machine and he hates raking.


----------



## Yagminas Masonry and Wood-heat (Oct 12, 2009)

My '81 GMC 1-ton, almost a daily driver! Great for my masonry biz and helping friends move!


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 12, 2009)

Probably our wheelbarrow got it back it '74 at a construction supply outfit and we use it all the time.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Oct 13, 2009)

pybyr said:
			
		

> Winchester 1897 12 Gauge pump shotgun, made (going by the serial number) in 1941.  I bought it for $90 years back with almost all of the finish worn off of both metal and wood.  I cleaned and refinished it- enough that it looks agreeable- but not so fancy you have to ever think about using it.



Thats wild Prybar! I have one too! Mine is the short barrel one. But I shoot several starlings and the occasional coon with it every year.

My most used piece is a 1964 farmall cub. It does most everything around the house here. From cutting my seven acres in the summer pushing snow in the winter. Hauling firewood disked and graded my front and back yard too. I have a cub sawer direct drive buzzsaw for it but haven't tryied it out yet.

Hey Thrash. Do you ever get to Farmallcub.com ? Everything you want to know about cubs is there. There is a link to all the manuals online there too. We have several farmall cub only tractor shows a year too. But they are not the normal tractor show. While some do bring theirs to show A lot of people bring theirs to work on. We have taken basket case cubs and put them together on a weekend. And have workshops that we rebuild carbs, distributors, finals, replaced front seals ect.











Billy


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes I have visited that site a time or two.  I love that old tractor, wish i had the money to get Ag tires for it for winter use.  Currently I am using the Turf tires with double ring chains in the winter.  Yours looks like it has an army of happy kids behind it.


----------



## Later (Oct 19, 2009)

Seven day grandfather clock made in the late 1700's


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 20, 2009)

I love grandfather clocks, my wife.. not so much, please post a pic.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 20, 2009)

An Angley H Fox double barrel shotgun and an ancient truck jack that works great (both from Grandfathers).   I also have a GE regfigarator that has freezer that is about the size of a shoe box.


----------



## Later (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry, no picture of the clock in digital form. I'll try to make one.


----------



## 4wydnr (Oct 20, 2009)

On the farm here we have a 1967 John Deere 4020 Diesel I use everyday to mix feed for our 3,000 hogs. It gets arounds 10-12 hours of work per week. Once in a while dad will say something about looking at a newer replacement for it. I tell him to go ahead but I'm not going to use it.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Oct 22, 2009)

1957 Johnson model QD-18 10hp outboard motor with a two line pressurized fuel tank, runs like a sewing machine,

mounted on a 1950's Richline model 140 14 foot aluminum boat with 4 rows of seats and is 5 feet wide, mfg. by Richland Mfg., Richland, Missouri.

Both riding on top of a 1950's TeeNee trailer.  Got the motor and tank for free.  My young sons and I hauled the boat and trailer out of farmers weeds for $50, fixed up both and make memories every time we use them.  We have had 2 large adults and 4 kids in the boat on inland lake, stable as can be, I think the width helps with the stabiliy.

Also a 1964 Evinrude 18hp outboard.  Seem to be developing a thing for these old motors.

and a John Deere 7-32 snowblower, not sure of age, but all steel, heavy duty.

Dad's old Industro hand tools and an old Craftsman hammer with a sliced leather? sliced wood? handle wrapped around the metal  handle.


----------

